# Mini figure people?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Where can I find mini figure people? Im looking for a taz. Wanting to build a shop and have a guy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would think a TAZ small enough to integrate into a garage diorama, would be available as a bracelet charm in junk jewelry?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3910.m570.l1313&_nkw=taz+charm&_sacat=281

for example?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks. Where could I find people people at?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4159576#post4159576

?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Check ebay You can find them in big lots from hong kong sellers
http://stores.ebay.com/combine-ship...72619014&_sid=800103094&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I have 2 NIP boxes of 24 person Atlas HO scale pedestrian figures in various poses you can get from me if you like . You can paint them up in any livery or team look you like too ! I also have a used but decent shape HO scale mini pit row display with crew and equipment and display car etc . Car is #1 Coke a cola in black BTW and i will even toss in an extra small yellow gas pump and 2 painted pedestrians ! Cost is $24.50 shipped for everything and you can either send a MO or PayPal as a gift . PM me if interested .

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

pm sent bear


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*PM returned \

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Look out for 1/72 millitary scale figures which fit perfectly to tjets. 
Airfix comes to mind. They got nice WW2 groundcrews which can be easily converted into 50's style mechanics. For example if you take the head of mech with a cap and put it on a pilot you'll end up with a decent Hotrod pilot of that era. Also the airfield tower from Airfix makes a great judges stand.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-00-1-72-...033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d00a44b89

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Airfix-0338...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c64edd8d3

Mario

BTW the RAF emergency set includes nice fire fighter figures in fire prove outfits.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool thanks foxkilo


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*more buildings*

I am not shure if 've already posted the following link but anyway it contains some great buildings.

http://www.carrera4fun.de/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Slot...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d062a6b4#ht_624wt_1185


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Now that is way to cool.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362495

have you seen these with Mattel Tyco packages
(hot wheels also has some packs with car guys)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> Where can I find mini figure people? Im looking for a taz. Wanting to build a shop and have a guy.


hey :wave:
try "Rhode Island Novelty's " (Novelties ?? ((SP)) ??)..
they r an importer of all kinds of china-junk..LOL :thumbsup:

hope this helps, i'ld like 2 find some "Taz" & other figures 4 HO 2 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

